
Am I a bad developer? - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@harrisondavis/am-i-a-bad-developer-166e805c44df
======
wingerlang
The ad for Endtest felt completely out of left field, enough for me to
completely stop reading to see if the author was affiliated. All his medium
articles has a link to the website.

~~~
mdlap
Agreed. It's a copy of the original article with that ad inserted. I'm
surprised there's even a link to the original.

